# Jan Hegenberg



## Barlia (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich wollte nachfragen ob man die Musik von Jan Hegenberg ohne bedenken in seinen Videos bei Youtube benutzen darf.
Habe vorhin einen Artikel gelesen das seine Musik Gemafrei ist, allerdings war dieser Artikel von 2006. 
Weiß einer ob es noch aktuell ist?

Hoffe es weiß jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2010)

Schreib ihm ne E-Mail.


----------



## Barlia (6. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schreib ihm ne E-Mail.




Wie kann ich mich da melden?


----------



## Tikume (6. Juni 2010)

http://janhegenberg.de/wordpress/kontaktimpressum/


----------



## Martel (7. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich mag den nicht. Ist nicht böse gemeint. Habe ihn einmal RL gesehen, aber ist halt kein Typ mit dem ich klar komme. Aber gut, es ist unfair jemanden zu beurteilen nach 5 Minuten small Talk. Vielleicht ist er ja ganz dufte. Die Musik ist okay.

Frage mich gerade was du für ein Video machst?


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juni 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade was du für ein Video machst?



Ein Horde-PvP-Video mit seiner SG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Horde rennt, sie brennt alles nieder usw ._.


----------

